

US has revoked Snowden's passport. - teawithcarl
https://twitter.com/williamsjon/status/348825177548787712

======
lignuist
This seems to be more symbolic, since he still is able to travel, but I would
expect a very different symbol from the US: I want that you delete all the
data you have collected about me and I want an official apology for all the
spying. Furthermore I want you to stop the distinction between US citicens and
citizens of other countries when it comes to human rights. How do you justify
that? Of course I expect the same from every other government with similar
behavior. Let's start the 21. century now.

~~~
pekk
Do you travel in Europe? I am pretty sure there are a few intelligence and
domestic security operations there as well. You seem to be demanding a stop to
all of them (but selectively the US, as if you don't believe anyone else is
doing them).

~~~
jakobe
I just landed in Madrid, coming from Vienna. It was an international flight,
but since it was within the EU, I didn't have to show my ID once. I bought my
ticket online, I checked in online. At the security checkpoint, I showed my
boarding pass on the phone. When boarding the plane, they scanned the boarding
pass on my phone.

I could have just given my phone to someone else to travel.

There's a lot less surveillance of travellers in the EU compared to the US.

~~~
devcpp
That's not a fair comparison when Maastricht lets you go freely anywhere in
Europe.

~~~
jakobe
Why is it not a fair comparison? Someone claimed travellers in the EU were
subject to similar surveillance as in the US. As far as I understand, you need
to show an ID even for _domestic_ flights in the US.

------
crazygringo
In practical terms, what does this actually mean?

I assume that only US entry/exit points "scan" US passports to determine
whether a passport is valid or faked etc. (Or maybe European partners do too?)

But for entry and exit in most of the world, a foreign passport is just the
physical object itself -- a foreign passport may be scanned, but just to
record its details for domestic purposes, not to check its authenticity
against any kind of international database. I assume that, in most countries,
entering on a false foreign passport is a local crime, but do most country's
laws or procedures say anything about foreign passports that have been
"revoked" by the home country before their expiration date?

~~~
Isofarro
Former World Chess Champion Bobby Fischer was arrested in Japan's Narita
International Airport attempting to travel using a revoked US passport.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_Fischer#Detention_in_Japa...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_Fischer#Detention_in_Japan)

Though he wasn't deported to the US, but was held there for a few months,
perhaps a year, before being allowed to fly to Iceland and claim asylum. That
was arranged by chess friends of Fischer in Iceland, not Fischer himself.

------
logn
And his library card too!

------
obblek
Are circumstances like these considered by the government appropriate for
extraordinary rendition?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extraordinary_rendition](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extraordinary_rendition)

------
timrogers
What are the legal specifics of a case like this? Does this mean his US
citizenship has been revoked, ergo he is a stateless person? Would love to
know.

~~~
nokcha
> Does this mean his US citizenship has been revoked

No. Under the 14th Amendment, the government cannot forcibly revoke the US
citizenship of anyone born in the US. See _Afroyim v. Rusk_ , 387 U.S. 253
(1967): "Congress has no power under the Constitution to divest a person of
his United States citizenship absent his voluntary renunciation thereof".

------
pavs
next they are going to revoke his driver's license so that he can't drive
anymore...

------
icpmacdo
Edward Snowden is Jason Bourne.

